# Vanishing point



## mistakendavis

i was looking in my stuff and found i had a lot of vanishing point photos, so here they are.


----------



## jadin

*two more links gone *


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## Pyromaniac

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua

jadin!!!  they are great!!!!!
just loooove #3!!!


----------



## bluebora20v

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks a lot, Jason 
(Don't you think it deserves being here? I do!)


----------



## ferny

I won't comment on them individually. They're all so impressive!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Here is my lame attempts. Does kinda vanishing count?

This is the land of Scots:
*Link gone* 

And a place called Bribie Island near where I live in Oztralia.
*Link gone*


----------



## Picksure

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Edited due to broken link


----------



## JonMikal

nice corry!


----------



## CrazyAva

Must go in search of something like this to take a picture of LOL


----------



## jadin

*Link gone*


----------



## Trig

Wow! jadins and Nytmairs are fantastic!

I'm planning to do a series of vanishing point shots for a project coming up next year. I'm going to do it for each type of transport, road, canal/river, train track and runway. Any ideas how I could make this a great project? I know it's not a helping section, but it is on topic 

Also, the view on 2Stupid2Ducks first pic is amazing!


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin

Now that's a vanishing point! Nicely done!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto

Found this in the archives and thought it might go well in here:

*Link gone* 

I never knew how much further the photos suffer in the upload to the web, but the blurred writing at the bottom makes it soooo obvious now - it was never this blurred (is not) in my files! :shock:


----------



## BoblyBill

*Link gone*


----------



## Knopka




----------



## Mr Avid




----------



## cal_gundert05

*Link gone*


----------



## zombiekilla

this ones about a month or so old, but it was taken at The House On The Rock in Spring Green, Wi. Its called the infinity room. It is [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]218 feet long and 156 feet from the ground below, and is made of 3,264 windows. Its a really neat place!!![/FONT]







and this is a view from out side.


----------



## cal_gundert05

WOW!  Very cool, zombiekilla.  Great shot.


----------



## zombiekilla

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> WOW!  Very cool, zombiekilla.  Great shot.


thanks much!! Its an AWESOME place. If any one ever visits the South west Wisconsin area I suggest they visit there!!! 

here are a few more neat shots from there. 




thats the part of the house thats built on the rock. 





this is the view from the infinity room up above all the trees.





This is one of the MANY completely automated orchestras there.


----------



## Battou

*Link gone*


----------



## Coldow91

Here are some older ones.







*Link gone*


----------



## ces

Hope you enjoy


----------



## malkav41

Canon T70.






 Canon T70.






 Canon T70.






 Canon T70.


----------



## Coldow91

I like the second and the last!!


----------



## malkav41

Thank you, I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## Mathias13

*Link gone*


----------



## malkav41

Cool photo Mathias13. I like it.


----------



## Mathias13

thank you


----------



## xs400

All taken while riding my motorcycle. (It's a bad habbit, I don't recommend others doing this kind of foolish photography.)
*Links gone*


----------



## LaFoto

You are sooo right!
Never do this when riding a MOTORBIKE! I mean, that is next to suicidal.
You should at least be driving a CAR! 

(Maybe not really, either, but I was when I took the above the day before yesterday).


----------



## Battou

*Links** gone*


----------



## Hobbes

Resurrecting an old old thread  only because I couldn't find the right one to post this photo


----------



## LaFoto

Bochum - Town Hall


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## boogschd

does this&#8595; count ?


----------



## LaFoto

Part of the University of Portogruaro, North Italy


----------



## boogschd




----------



## Buckster

1. Greenfield Village, Michigan






2. Apache Trail, Arizona





3. Fort Point, San Francisco, California





4. Henry Ford Museum, Dearborn, Michigan





5. Goldfield, Arizona





6. Somewhere in Northern Michigan





7. Harriman, Tennessee





8. Greenfield Village, Michigan





9. Tempe, Arizona





10. "Tunnel of Trees" scenic route (M32), Northern Michigan


----------



## robertwsimpson

Airboat trail St. Cloud, Fl


----------



## LaFoto

Bochum - Jahrhunderthalle


----------



## Hobbes

an old one. It was taken last year in Stockholm, Sweden ^_^


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## jbylake

As usual, B, all of your shots are very tasteful. I like some more than others, but that's just subjective. I couldn't put a finger on it to offer more insightful C&C. Great.  BTW is that a real Les Paul, 2 piece body, I'm guessing 70's?
'

J.:thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## helloyo53




----------



## icassell




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## JAFO28

Thought i'd give this a bump and add to it. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## JAFO28




----------



## mishele




----------



## JennEcho

I thought I'd contribute a composite image that I did for a Vanishing Point challenge:


----------



## Rick50




----------



## ATVrider43

There are some great photos here!  Here are a couple of mine 















Mostly my early day photo's but hey I think they work?


----------



## JennEcho

ATVrider43 said:


> There are some great photos here!  Here are a couple of mine
> 
> 
> Mostly my early day photo's but hey I think they work?



Love all of them, especially the one looking up into the big tree. I hadn't thought of that sort of shot working for vanishing point, but it really does!


----------



## JennEcho

Rick50 said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## ATVrider43

JennEcho said:


> ATVrider43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some great photos here!  Here are a couple of mine
> 
> 
> Mostly my early day photo's but hey I think they work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of them, especially the one looking up into the big tree. I hadn't thought of that sort of shot working for vanishing point, but it really does!
Click to expand...


Thanks! Yeah when I saw this thread I thought I didn't have anything, but after looking a had quite a few lol


----------



## JennEcho

ATVrider43 said:


> Thanks! Yeah when I saw this thread I thought I didn't have anything, but after looking a had quite a few lol



Where were they taken?


----------



## ATVrider43

ATVrider43 said:


> There are some great photos here!  Here are a couple of mine
> 
> View attachment 36004
> 
> View attachment 36005
> 
> View attachment 36006
> 
> View attachment 36008
> 
> View attachment 36009
> 
> View attachment 36010
> 
> 
> Mostly my early day photo's but hey I think they work?





JennEcho said:


> ATVrider43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah when I saw this thread I thought I didn't have anything, but after looking a had quite a few lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were they taken?
Click to expand...


The first one is of my Grandpa's 75+ year old barn, which this photo means a lot to me because my grandpa just passed away, he was a hard working man and fell off of the roof to this barn, he just couldn't ask for help but he will rest in peace knowing he passed doing what he loved; working on his farm :/

The second one is of a big tree in my grandpa's yard

Third is a bridge at a local park, going across the Clinton river

Fourth one is an old dam at Wolcott Mill along the Clinton river

Fifth is local farm/horse trails

Sixth one is a secret spot I found on Lake Michigan (I have yet to find another soul going to this spot, I love it so pretty!)


----------



## ATVrider43

Buckster said:


> 1. Greenfield Village, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominated this photo in the POTM for February
Click to expand...


----------



## JennEcho

ATVrider43 said:


> The first one is of my Grandpa's 75+ year old barn, which this photo means a lot to me because my grandpa just passed away, he was a hard working man and fell off of the roof to this barn, he just couldn't ask for help but he will rest in peace knowing he passed doing what he loved; working on his farm :/
> 
> The second one is of a big tree in my grandpa's yard
> 
> Third is a bridge at a local park, going across the Clinton river
> 
> Fourth one is an old dam at Wolcott Mill along the Clinton river
> 
> Fifth is local farm/horse trails
> 
> Sixth one is a secret spot I found on Lake Michigan (I have yet to find another soul going to this spot, I love it so pretty!)



Sorry to hear about your grandpa passing away, ATVrider43 ...  That barn sure has a lot of character!


----------



## CourtneyCollins

I believe this is considered a "Vanishing point" lol. 






This photo is a tad bit bright...


----------



## ATVrider43

JennEcho said:


> ATVrider43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is of my Grandpa's 75+ year old barn, which this photo means a lot to me because my grandpa just passed away, he was a hard working man and fell off of the roof to this barn, he just couldn't ask for help but he will rest in peace knowing he passed doing what he loved; working on his farm :/
> 
> The second one is of a big tree in my grandpa's yard
> 
> Third is a bridge at a local park, going across the Clinton river
> 
> Fourth one is an old dam at Wolcott Mill along the Clinton river
> 
> Fifth is local farm/horse trails
> 
> Sixth one is a secret spot I found on Lake Michigan (I have yet to find another soul going to this spot, I love it so pretty!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandpa passing away, ATVrider43 ...  That barn sure has a lot of character!
Click to expand...


Thanks! And it sure does! I have some other photos of it in a thread I posted of some of my photography


----------



## JennEcho

CourtneyCollins said:


> I believe this is considered a "Vanishing point" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is a tad bit bright...



I like it just as it is.  It's different, and not a cookie cutter of other similar images.  It's almost a good example, too, of selective color with the red saturated like it is...


----------



## JennEcho

ATVrider43 said:


> Thanks! And it sure does! I have some other photos of it in a thread I posted of some of my photography



Where's that at?


----------



## Mully

&#8203;This thread is over 2 YO


----------



## ATVrider43

JennEcho said:


> ATVrider43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And it sure does! I have some other photos of it in a thread I posted of some of my photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that at?
Click to expand...


I just added a few more of the barn 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-nature-landscape-wildlife-pets-cars-etc.html


----------



## ATVrider43

Mully said:


> &#8203;This thread is over 2 YO




Why does it have to be over?


----------



## Mully

Did not say it did....just FYI


----------



## JennEcho

ATVrider43 said:


> JennEcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATVrider43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And it sure does! I have some other photos of it in a thread I posted of some of my photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just added a few more of the barn
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-nature-landscape-wildlife-pets-cars-etc.html
Click to expand...


Nice!  I can see those barn photos printed out in small prints grouped together in wide and thick barnwood frames!


----------



## ATVrider43

Yeah actually looking to do that Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Buckster

Mully said:


> &#8203;This thread is over 2 YO


Yeah, like 8.5 YO.  A lot of the theme threads are really old - and ongoing...


----------



## ATVrider43

I'd make a new one but isn't it easier to bring back the old? lol idk


----------



## Buckster

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/16410-please-read-before-creating-new-thread.html


----------



## JennEcho

Buckster said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;This thread is over 2 YO
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like 8.5 YO. A lot of the theme threads are really old - and ongoing...
Click to expand...


This is sure a fun OLD thread! LOL


----------



## Rick50




----------



## JennEcho




----------



## irfan.in.tx




----------



## PropilotBW

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/317289-bonaventure-cemetery-savannah.html


----------



## JennEcho




----------



## Rick50




----------

